# echarle porras a alquien



## languagemaster

Em espanhol existe a frase ... Echarle porras a alquien.  Mas quero saber como digo isso em portugués.  Digan-me todos os que (saberem)   ( é assim ou deve ser ... todos os que sabem)   por exemplo em espanhol se diz todos los que sepan)  Obrigado e Gracias a todos!


----------



## Babutxi

Olá languagemaster,
não sei como se diz em português "echarle porras a alguien", mas para dizer "todos los que sepan" diz-se "todos os que souberem" ;P


----------



## Tomby

languagemaster said:


> Em espanhol existe a frase ... Echarle porras a alquien...//...


Sinto muito, mas não conheço nenhuma expressão espanhola que contenha essas palavras. 
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## Cezanne

Bueno, por lo que he visto hay una frase más o menos correpondiente en portugués que es: "Dar porrada em alguém". Espero haber ayudado. Saludos.


----------



## galcosta

Babutxi,

En Argentina tampoco escuche esa expresion...


----------



## elizabeth_b

Tal vez ajude saber que *"porras"* no Mexico e *"torcida",* não tem nada a ver com dar *porrada,* que no caso sería *golpear-pegar*.  Então *"echar porras al equipo do Flamengo"* sería *"torcer pela equipe do Flamengo".*  Neste caso a tradução sería *"torcer por x pessoa..."*


----------



## Hotu Matua

Uma porra é uma frase bem estabelecida, as vezes com rima, que se repete com entusiasmo para torcer por alguém.
No México, a mais comum é:
_" A la bío, a la bao, a la bim, bom, ba, México (ou a equipe da sua preferencia), México, ra ra ra!"_ (lembre que a "r" nesta posicao soa forte, como no Portugal)


----------



## shoam

deu una porrada nele


----------



## Mangato

Nunca oí tal expresión. E común en cambio,  echarle pelotas, a alguien

Es un vulgarismo que significa, echarle valor,(a la vida, a la situación ,etc)
Supongo que esta frase tendrá su equivalente portuguesa/brasileira

Un abrazo

MG


----------



## languagemaster

mas a expressao é (em espanhol) .. vitorear ou aclamar.... entao como em portugues?

Obrigado e gracias°!


----------



## MOC

"torcer por alguém"


----------



## Carlospalmar

galcosta said:


> Babutxi,
> 
> En Argentina tampoco escuche esa expresion...


 
Es cierto no es una expresión muy frecuente en la Argentina, pero si oi "porrista" que es la persona que tiene o mueve las porras en las tribunas, para vitorear o alentar a su equipo, o en el caso del carnaval en Corrientes, las porristas son generalmente chicas que agitan las porras que son esa especie de "plumeros" por así decir, hechos com papeles de vistosos colores para agitarlos y vitorear a su comparsa favorita. En inglés se dice: cheer leaders. Eso hay mucho en las escuelas y universidades de los EE.UU. Es un orgullo ser "porrista" y alentar a su equipo. 
Saludos.
C.


----------



## Suramericaro

MOC said:


> "torcer por alguém"



Si, exactamente, en portugués tienen el verbo "torcer". "Você torce pelo Real Madrid?" ... equivaldría a: Eres hincha del real Madrid?. También lo utilizan para expresar su apoyo a alguien... como "hacer fuerza por alguien". "Eu estou torcendo por você".


----------



## coolbrowne

Hola *languagemaster*

De hecho la equivalencia perfecta es
todos los que sepan = todos (os) que *saibam* (presente do subjuntivo, em português)​Sin embargo, el "futuro do subjuntivo" en portugués (al menos en el caso del verbo "saber") es generalmente entendido en el mismo sentido:
todos (os) que souberem ~ todos (os) que saibam​Saludos


----------



## Sandra Luz

Existe la frase Echarle porras a alguien, se aplica para motivar o instintivar algo o a alguien.


----------



## Bunker72

KKK! amigo,nunca,pero,nunca,utilice esa frase "echar porra a alguíen" en Brasil" "porra" es lo mismo que semen! para nosotros es una mala palavra,echandola entonces...rssss.La segunda,es "todos os que sabem" ok,abrazos.


----------



## Bunker72

Torcer,apoyar,fazer uma corrente(cadena) positiva.


----------



## Jorginho67

O que aqui no Uruguai dizer-se, as "porras" è o que as "porristas" usan pra torcer por alguèm. Acho que "echarle porras a alguien" meios "torcer por alguèm".


----------

